# Two freight ships collide in Aegean Sea



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The Maltese registered Marti Princess and the German registered Renate Schulte collided off the Dardenelles Strait last night. No injuries have been reported, the ships are to be separated today...

http://www.etaiwannews.com/etn/news_content.php?id=988848&lang=eng_news


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Update..

http://www.timesofmalta.com/articles/view/20090701/local/mma-investigating-ship-collision


----------

